# What to do first



## Terabane89 (Aug 2, 2012)

This is going to be my first planted tank. I've always wanted to get a tank start just didn't have the time and patience to start one. Im looking for all the info I can get. As of right now I have nothing not even a tank, wanted to get all the info I can get. I was wondering where I should start tank size, type of filter, heater, lighting everything.

Thanks everyone for all the help. 

Adam


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Adam, I would start with tank size, and choose something 20 gallons or larger. Larger tanks are inherently more stable, and all those cool plants take up a lot of room.

Then decide what kind of system you want, and how much time you can spend maintaining it. Do you want an attractive but low maintenance tank, or do you want a high-tech, high growth, high maintenance tank that will let you keep difficult species? IMO, low maintenance tanks, with lower light levels and no CO2 supplementation, are an easier way to learn the basics. You can always ramp up to high tech later if you want.

Size of tank and type of system will guide most of your other choices.


----------



## Terabane89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok so my next question is what type of filtration is recommended I prefer filters I can't c but I dont know of wet/dry filters or along those lines is to much for a plant set up.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Personally, I like lots of biomedia and a circulation rate of about 10x the tank volume per hour. A canister filter plus a powerhead (if needed to assist circulation) works well.

That may sound like a lot of water movement, but plants really slow the water and cut down the circulation. So you need more than you might think. I like to see the soft-leaved plants gently swaying in the current.

As for what brand of filter, I have only used Eheim, but I like them so much that I doubt that I will ever switch.


----------



## Terabane89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok Ty for the help so far. Now for lights I was thinking for going with a 30-55 gallon tank and was thinking maybe 2 of the kessil a150. From what I been looking that would be enough but I wanna check with the people that know what they are talking about


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That one I can't help you with! You might post in the lighting forum.


----------



## Terabane89 (Aug 2, 2012)

So for a 80 gallon tank would u recommend this filter

http://www.aquariumguys.com/eheimcanister3.html


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually I would recommend the Pro III. I use a 2217 on my 40 gallon and think it is barely big enough.


----------



## Terabane89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Why most this hobbie be so expensive!


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Terabane89 said:


> Why most this hobbie be so expensive!


LOL

You could still go with the low-tech, low-maintenance approach, that's cheaper! 

A good "cheaper" alternative to the Eheim Pro III is the Filstar XP3. The XP3 has fewer bells and whistles and draws a bit less than twice the wattage, but I've been pleased with my two and wouldn't pay $160 more dollars for a priming button and a flow indicator, that's for sure! 

Now I'm curious to see how long it would take for the lower power requirements of the Pro III to break even with the 2x price difference. If my calculations are correct, with electricity at 10 cents/kWh, the XP3 costs about $26 a year to run, while the Pro III costs $14 a year. It would take about 13 years to break even.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

All my larger tanks run on Filstars.


----------

